# hanging a bear rug??



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

Try sewing D-rings into the Felt, use fish line, or a nylon thread.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

ridgeline said:


> Try sewing D-rings into the Felt, use fish line, or a nylon thread.


+1
That is how my bear rug is done.


----------



## Godsmack (May 19, 2008)

The taxidermist that did my bear rug said to just use a small nail, smaller than a finishing nail and just go through the hide and felt. As long as no one is pulling on it and as long as you're careful when taking off the wall or rehanging it, you're good. I've done this with mine now for eight years and three moves and have not had any problems. I also have five boys running around the house who just love the game and trophies I bring home.


----------

